# Bindings for a 2018 Jones Explorer



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rome 390 Boss, Rome Katana, Now Recon, Now IPO, Switchback Session, Flow NX2, Flux TM, Union T.Rice, K2 Lien, Ride Capo, all on the stiffer side, all affordably priced and well made. Some have better footbed dampening than others though. I know Fluxes aren't exactly known for very damp footbeds. Flows are some of the squishiest I've ridden, though if rear entry isn't your thing, look elsewhere. Any way you go, they're all good and can't go wrong. Just depends what you like. Check em out. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Those 2 are solid all around bindings. Haven't rode this board yet but from the sound of the reviews I've seen on this mid flexing deck, those 2 options should be more than ok. I've owned/used both those binders, and it should work just fine. 

I personally would use something more like the Atlas for a board like this, cos I personally prefer the more responsive feel I get from the Atlas, compared to those 2. But that's just a personal preference. Others like Nivek can offer great input on a couple other options also. GL.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I would also go a tad stiffer as well though you can't really go wrong with the Forces or Cartels. Even if you don't get a new set, the missions will suffice though you won't get that tingly "full new setup" feeling in your loins. 

If you do opt to go for one of your two options, I have an older pair of XL Union Forces (2014 i believe...the last year they had the older style forward lean adjuster which I actually prefer) I'm looking to unload. The right binding is missing the toe strap as it broke and I never bothered replacing it and the left toe strap has a bit of wear. You can get the replacement straps for like $30 and the newer version of their toe straps for a bit more. Shoot me a PM if you're interested and I'll throw you a good deal.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't attempt to hijack the topic, but I happen to have a brand new pair of black 2017 Cartel M for sale. Feel free to PM me if OP is interested.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...ent/238297-fs-2016-2017-burton-cartel-re.html


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

For what it's worth... I have the '16 Explorer. I've been riding it with the '13-14 Reflex Cartels. I like the combination. (...full discloser, in the 6 years Ive been riding, and on 4-5 diff boards,.. I've only ever had Cartels. So,.. grain of salt & all that.) :grin:

I did get much stiffer boots this last season and I _definitely_ prefer the added response they gave me on the Explorer. 

Not sure how my older Cartels compare /w your missions,... But iir, the Cartels were near Burtons top of the line back in 2010 with the missions being a tad softer. Now with their GenesisX being their TOL responsive binding,.. I would guess your older Missions would probably be on par with the current model Cartels. (...Im sure sumbody will point out my ignorance if I'm mistaken about that. :laugh: )

I'd say ride watcha got for now and if you think they're too flexible for your riding, _then_ drop sum $$ on a stiffer pair. 

:thumbsup:

ps: Depending on the size, Burtons Reflex discs don't always center up well on some boards. Might want to mount yours and check that 1st before considering which bindings to pair your new ride wit! (My M reflex Cartels centered well enough on my 162 Explorer.) :dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Cut the Forces unless you enjoy being worried about your bolts or re-loctiting ever year.

On an Explorer I'd run Now Select or Pilot, Rome Targa, Flux XF, Bent Metal Transfer, Flow NX2, or Ride Capo.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Cut the Forces unless you enjoy being worried about your bolts or re-loctiting ever year.
> 
> 
> 
> On an Explorer I'd run Now Select or Pilot, Rome Targa, Flux XF, Bent Metal Transfer, Flow NX2, or Ride Capo.




Never used any unions aside from the force. Didn't have any bolt issues myself but also didn't use them too too much. Read a lot of complaints about it here though. Is it only the forces or do all unions suffer from it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

kriegs13 said:


> Never used any unions aside from the force. Didn't have any bolt issues myself but also didn't use them too too much. Read a lot of complaints about it here though. Is it only the forces or do all unions suffer from it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They pretty much all use the same parts. It won't happen to every pair, but it happens to Unions a noticeable amount more than any other brand.


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Cut the Forces unless you enjoy being worried about your bolts or re-loctiting ever year.
> 
> On an Explorer I'd run Now Select or Pilot, Rome Targa, Flux XF, Bent Metal Transfer, Flow NX2, or Ride Capo.


I have found some cheapish ride capos and nearly bought them but then on the Ride site there is a review section full of people saying that the ratchets all release and don't stay tight.

Life is tough!

I want something as responsive as the capos/union atlas but as reliable as the burton cartels!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Shep said:


> I have found some cheapish ride capos and nearly bought them but then on the Ride site there is a review section full of people saying that the ratchets all release and don't stay tight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you can find a pair, the cartel LTD has a more responsive highback (I think it's similar/same as diode). The Burton genesis is another option on that front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Shep said:


> I want something as responsive as the capos/union atlas but as reliable as the burton cartels!


I have had 3 pairs of Cartels and some penultimate year Diodes. My Diodes are a bit more responsive, a bit less comfortable and just as reliable as my '14 Cartels. Diodes are no more but I'm pretty sure Burton do at least 2 or 3 bindings stiffer than the current Cartels.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Shep said:


> I have found some cheapish ride capos and nearly bought them but then on the Ride site there is a review section full of people saying that the ratchets all release and don't stay tight.
> 
> Life is tough!
> 
> I want something as responsive as the capos/union atlas but as reliable as the burton cartels!


Never an issue I've heard of. Been riding Ride and K2, same ratchets, for 5 years and overall just haven't heard anything at the shop either. Are they actually current comments? I wouldn't be surprised if they were from like 2011. They weren't great ratchets then.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Capos are really nice. Very responsive in a non-restrictive way. Pretty reliable and light as well. The ankle straps are not as good/comfortable as Burton hammocks.

Cartel and Malavita are decent, but reflex lacks just a little bit of response which you get used to, and only really notice if you go to very responsive bindings (baseplates) like Atlas, Ride, Flux etc.

For that board I would do Atlas, Now Drive, Capos or Genesis X.


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Never an issue I've heard of. Been riding Ride and K2, same ratchets, for 5 years and overall just haven't heard anything at the shop either. Are they actually current comments? I wouldn't be surprised if they were from like 2011. They weren't great ratchets then.





F1EA said:


> Capos are really nice. Very responsive in a non-restrictive way. Pretty reliable and light as well. The ankle straps are not as good/comfortable as Burton hammocks.
> 
> Cartel and Malavita are decent, but reflex lacks just a little bit of response which you get used to, and only really notice if you go to very responsive bindings (baseplates) like Atlas, Ride, Flux etc.
> 
> For that board I would do Atlas, Now Drive, Capos or Genesis X.


Capo Bindings | Men's Snowboard Bindings | Ride Snowboards 2016-2017 Collection

I have them in the cart and want to just make a move on them but I am just skeptical with these reviews.
Nivek do you work in a shop? Can you ease my mind?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Shep said:


> Capo Bindings | Men's Snowboard Bindings | Ride Snowboards 2016-2017 Collection
> 
> I have them in the cart and want to just make a move on them but I am just skeptical with these reviews.
> Nivek do you work in a shop? Can you ease my mind?



Nivek has a lot more experience and knowledge (at least I assume) than I do. However, I wouldn't stress too much about the negative reviews. I can't count how many times I have been at the top of a run watching some goomba power-fuck his ratchets while he is strapping in. Sure they should be able to take some abuse but people should also learn some finesse.
There is no way in my mind that their straps/ratchets will compare to Burton's but I have some EXs from last season and had zero issues aside from the ratchets just not being "smooth". If I'm not mistaken, Ride has a pretty solid customer service situation so if they crap out on you early on, they should take care of them.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Shep said:


> Capo Bindings | Men's Snowboard Bindings | Ride Snowboards 2016-2017 Collection
> 
> I have them in the cart and want to just make a move on them but I am just skeptical with these reviews.
> Nivek do you work in a shop? Can you ease my mind?


I'm in the fortunate position to ride whatever I want. I own and Ride, among others, Ride Rodeos. Because I can get pretty much whatever I want/need, I don't ride something if it isn't solid. 


Yes I work in a shop. The biggest shop in Summi County. If something out there is havi g problems, I've probably seen it. Haven't seen it with Rides.


----------

